# Pet-friendly temporary accommodation stay



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

My apologies, I know that this has been discussed many times before but I have searched the threads and not found an answer that I have been able to follow up with and I haven't been able to find anything else on the web that's helpful or reliable. 

I am arriving in Dubai in January and I have a small cat. I need temporary accommodation for around 2 months while my furniture is being shipped. My employer is having a hard time identifying either short term apartment rentals that will permit my pet, or a long stay hotel that will accept him. I'm getting a little worried as the clock is ticking. 

Can you recommend some leads? 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Unikwa (Nov 28, 2012)

I would suggest you will probably need to place the cat into a cattery. I believe there are a few around. Dubai Kennels and Cattery are the first to spring to mind


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Trade Centre Apartments on Sheikh Zayed Road accept pets. It isn't 5 star but it is clean if a little dated.

I heard a rumour that they were stopping accepting pets. Don't know if this is true, so best give them a call.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. In a similar position and arriving in February with 2 dogs. So will be interested to hear of any leads, otherwise I guess it's the kennel for a couple of weeks before camping in the unfurnished villa.


----------



## swad (Nov 21, 2012)

I saw in Jumeirah lake towers also ...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Why don't you come first, then have your pet/s flown in once you're settled?


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and leads. Obviously, boarding at a cattery (here or there) is an option but I am hoping it won't come to that as it will just add to the trauma. 

But anyway, all suggestions/leads are welcome, and please keep them coming as this seems to be a harder issue than really it ought to be. Thanks!


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

There are people out here who foster pets on a temporary basis until a forever home if found for them. You could phone some of the shelters and see if they will give you a lead or you could post on here.

K


----------



## Kaymurg (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, did you manage to find somewhere that would take pets? I have 4 cats and I am looking for somewhere in March.
I smuggled them into the apartment 2 years ago but really don't want to do that again.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Kaymurg said:


> Hi, did you manage to find somewhere that would take pets? I have 4 cats and I am looking for somewhere in March.
> I smuggled them into the apartment 2 years ago but really don't want to do that again.


Contact the Trade Centre Apartments - Linky


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Kaymurg said:


> Hi, did you manage to find somewhere that would take pets? I have 4 cats and I am looking for somewhere in March.
> I smuggled them into the apartment 2 years ago but really don't want to do that again.


Yes, thanks I did or rather my office manager did. I'm in an apartment in the Greens and we managed to find it with about a week before the deadline. It's just temporary though. My furniture arrives in March. I'm hoping it will be easier to get an unfurnished place than it was to find a funished apartment. 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Simey said:


> I'm hoping it will be easier to get an unfurnished place than it was to find a funished apartment.


Yes, it most certainly will be.. most apartments come unfurnished..


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Yes, it most certainly will be.. most apartments come unfurnished..


Yes, that's true. But what I meant was that it was hard to find a landlord willing to rent to someone with a cat. My own furniture is pre-distressed so presumably a landlord renting an unfurnished place would have less of an issue with a quadruped.


----------

